# Recommendations for under $750



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Used is fine. Must be cutaway and have built in electronics. Nothing with too small a body as it will be used in non amplified settings at times. No Taylors.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

GuitarT said:


> Used is fine. Must be cutaway and have built in electronics. Nothing with too small a body as it will be used in non amplified settings at times. No Taylors.


Have you checked the add section? I’m sure there’s something there


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

silvertonebetty said:


> Have you checked the add section? I’m sure there’s something there


Looking more for what to buy than where to buy. It's actually my wife who's looking and I can't help her much as I've never been much of an acoustic guy. We'll probably start hitting the local shops as she absolutely won't buy without playing first. Just wondering if there are any brands/models she should look for or avoid in that price range.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

GuitarT said:


> Looking more for what to buy than where to buy. It's actually my wife who's looking and I can't help her much as I've never been much of an acoustic guy. We'll probably start hitting the local shops as she absolutely won't buy without playing first. Just wondering if there are any brands/models she should look for or avoid in that price range.


I like takamine actually I think tak would probably be the direction I’d go I have a nice one but I’m not sure what I’m doing with it . Seagulls a decent but they have a wide neck


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Seagull Coastline series seems to fit the bill. I think you might be surprised what you could find in a used Seagull / Godin


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Eastman are exceptional tonal and build quality..great value, says me


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I got a Sigma DR28V new for 650 cdn. It’s a copy of an HD28V and I have an HD28V to compare it to. The sigma is a good guitar and I use it as a back up if I’m playing in some shit hole where I might get rolled. I added a K&K pick up and a DeArmond magnetic sound hole pick up both on separate jacks so if the sound system doesn’t like either one of the pickup so I can just change. Guitar sounds good buy itself and once you run it through a house PA no one‘s going to notice if it’s a $5000 guitar not.

Edit; voice dictation sucks and I’m not going back to fix spelling errors.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Breedlove has a lot of cutaway and electronic options at a reasonable price.

Some examples at Cosmo:








Breedlove Acoustic Guitars, Bass Guitars, & Mandolins | Cosmo Music


Experience distinctively superior sound and sustainable exotic tonewood with Breedlove companion, concert, concertina, concerto, parlor, guitars and concert and tenor ukuleles.




cosmomusic.ca


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Really no one can answer this but your wife and the solution is simple. Go to a guitar store with a good selection and play everything that fits your budget and wants. Buy the one that speaks to her.

That being said I'm a big fan of the Yamaha FG800 series. They have a cutaway with electronics.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Most of the brands I would recommend have already been mentioned - Godin (Seagull, S&P, Norman) and Yamaha would top my list.

Don't get hung up on body size - some small bodies punch above their weight.


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

I was looking for something similar a few months back and the Yamaha FG8xx/FS8xx series, Sigma's and Eastman's were on my short list. I ultimately went with a Yamaha FS820 but if I was getting a cutaway today I'd probably go for one of these 3:









Eastman PCH3 GACE Grand Auditorium Steel String Guitar


The Eastman PCH3 GACE features a translucent black finish over a laminate flame maple sided and back and a solid Sitka spruce top.




www.12fret.com













Sigma Guitars Electric Acoustic, Blackburst Guitar GMC-STE-BKB+


Description The Sigma GMC-STE-BKB+ Electro Acoustic, Blackburst is a performance ready instrument with a versatile sonic-character and on-board Fishman electronics, perfect for the gigging guitarist. With a solid sitka spruce top and mahogany body, the GMC-STE-BKB+ produces a versatile sound...




theguitarworld.com













Yamaha FSX800C Acoustic-Electric Guitar - Sand Burst | Cosmo Music


It All Starts HereThe first choice in experiencing acoustic-electric music.Derived from FS800 which has the solid spruce top and nato/okume back and sides, FSX800C has a cutaway body and the electric system. Yamaha's proprietary under-saddle piezo pickup and System66 analog preamp ensure the...




cosmomusic.ca


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Guncho said:


> Really no one can answer this but your wife and the solution is simple. Go to a guitar store with a good selection and play everything that fits your budget and wants. Buy the one that speaks to her.
> 
> That being said I'm a big fan of the Yamaha FG800 series. They have a cutaway with electronics.


Ya, get that. We'll be looking at some Sigma's and she's quite interested in checking out some Seagulls.


----------



## Smylight (Jun 28, 2016)

GuitarT said:


> Ya, get that. We'll be looking at some Sigma's and she's quite interested in checking out some Seagulls.


Just my 2 cents : 

Out of curiosity, I bought a brand-new Sigma Hummingbird copy this summer to plug a hole in my guitar arsenal. I had no square-shoulder Gibson but wasn't even remotely prepared to lay down close to 5 grand for a real Hummingbird as I can borrow two of my best friends’ excellent copies anytime.

Solid top and neck (obviously), laminate sides and back. Grover tuners. Bone all-around. Good quality pickup with on-board tone and volume in the sound hole. Beautifully finished sunburst. Cheap. What's not to like? ;-)

I know, no cutaway. I don't care for them, might be a deal-breaker for you. But they have other models. ;-)

Let me just say I was floored. This thing is a very impressive piece of guitar. Neck shape to die for, on the larger side but still very comfortable. I own several standard Martins and Gibsons, a couple of very impressive Epi Elites, and this Sigma is nothing to be ashamed of. What confounded me was the very satisfying sound, especially for a part-laminate build. I've been very impressed with this guitar and it has rekindled an interest in me for imports. Some can truly be great buys given the right specs-sheet.

This one is head and shoulders over most anything I've tried from the brands already mentioned by others in this thread, and I've worked on a lot of those over the years. Not trying to put them down, just stating observations. I have never tried a better guitar for so little amount of cash. It falls not too far from what you’re budgeting. So I say at least give Sigma a spin, you might find yourself very impressed. Caveat : you might have problems finding something interesting in your neighborhood because the line is largely under-represented at the moment.

Hope that helps.


Pierre
Guitares Torvisse


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

Yeah I had a Sigma JM-SG45 for a while and was really impressed with it. I'd probably still have it today if I didn't find a Gibson J45 that I really liked for an affordable price. And if the local store had the 000T-CE+ in stock I'd probably own that one too instead of the Yamaha right now.


----------



## Smylight (Jun 28, 2016)

Xevyn said:


> Yeah I had a Sigma JM-SG45 for a while and was really impressed with it. I'd probably still have it today if I didn't find a Gibson J45 that I really liked for an affordable price. And if the local store had the 000T-CE+ in stock I'd probably own that one too instead of the Yamaha right now.


Makes you wonder how those all-solid woods sound, but no-one seems to carry them here. On the basis of what I see in the Hummingbird clone, I ordered an SOMR-45. We’ll see.


Pierre
Guitares Torvisse


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I had got my dad a seagull sws last year for his birthday, he seems to like it.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

If you know acoustic guitar, I will never buy new, best deals in the second hand


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I personally found Seagulls to have a brassy sound that some may like but I'm not one of them. I bought a used Sigma. It had a strange tone to it. Not full at all. I ended up with a Yamaha FG830.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

To my taste, Taylor are the best one. OP GuitarT don't want Taylor !!!!

Under $750 you can't find some Taylor , even used


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

I have a prs se a50e that I like, and have gotten a lot of compliments on for its play and sound. Should fit in that price used?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I bought this Seagull several years ago, it has onboard electonics but no tuner.
It plays great and sounds good, I'm pretty happy with it. It's an S6+CW Folk GT


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

$100 more and you could get this









Toronto Musicians Buying/Selling/Trading Gear | Facebook


RULES: Buying/Selling/Trading only. There are groups where you can ask for advice, find band members, shoot the shit with other musicians, but this isn't one of them. Post something off topic but...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Choo5440 said:


> I have a prs se a50e that I like, and have gotten a lot of compliments on for its play and sound. Should fit in that price used?


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

Used! 

Though I don't see any floating around these days :/


----------



## gretsch4me (Jun 2, 2018)

Yamaha seems to offer a few models with the features and price you're looking for. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------

